# Frantically trying to get out of my hands



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had Caramel for a few weeks now (he's almost 4 months old) and I realized that he isn't as comfortable with me as I thought. I thought he was okay when I was holding him, because his quills weren't up. He's very squirmy and I thought it was normal. But after reading an article, I realized that he wasn't being "squirmy", but very stressed and trying frantically to get out of my hands.  Unless he's really, really tired, he won't even stay in his snuggle sack on my lap while I'm on the computer. I'm trying to handle him everyday. But, it looks like I need advice!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Petunia can be like that sometimes, especially after a bath. What I will do if I need to hold her until she dries and she won't stay in her hedgie bag, is grab a full sized bath towel and bundle her up in it on my lap. She may still work to get out of the towel, but it's easier for me to manage. Eventually she calms down and snuggles into a spot where she can snooze.

Sometimes they are more active than other times. I wouldn't be too worried about this behavior


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Explorer or more active hedgehogs can seem panicky when they are actively wanting to explore. Hedgehogs that are explorers, will often have their quills laid down, and move around a lot. Both in your hands and in your lap. 

Best thing to do is to continue to handle and work with him. He is still pretty new, so just more time.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Some hedgehogs just don't like to be held. We have two or three that are like that. If the quills are laid down, then he's not being defensive or agitated - he'd just rather be running around and not kept in your hands. Trying to escape because of being stressed looks a lot different. Just figure out what interactions work best for you - sounds like you definitely don't have a cuddler, so try letting him crawl all over you when you're on the couch or even sit inside a playpen to let yourself be used as a sort of jungle gym, that sort of thing. Not all "handling" has to involve him literally in your hands.


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your replies! The thing that confuses me is, when I put him down while I'm sitting on the couch, he uses me as a climbing mountain and goes up and over things, but he just immediately tries to hide and burrow anywhere he can...... same thing on the ground. He high tails it to wherever he can hide.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

TzusnHedgies said:


> Thank you everybody for your replies! The thing that confuses me is, when I put him down while I'm sitting on the couch, he uses me as a climbing mountain and goes up and over things, but he just immediately tries to hide and burrow anywhere he can...... same thing on the ground. He high tails it to wherever he can hide.


I totally feel you there. Petunia scrambles away all the time to find a place to burrow. It's like she's a vampire or something: Aaaah! I will melt in daylight! I must hide! :roll:


----------

